# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF DataGrid without database

## kender_a

Colleagues,

I would like to populate WPF DataGrid with data that my program generates on the fly and without a database or a file.  Could you suggest me how to do it?

Tips, hins, references, insight are all appreciated!

Thanks,
- Nick

----------


## boudino

You can simply bind it to an object, or a collection of object (the best is ObservableCollection<>), or you can bind it to a dataset which you will fill "on the fly". Usage of datasets is not limited to database.

----------


## kender_a

Thanks!  Based on your suggestion I've found this blog entry: http://blogs.msdn.com/scmorris/archi...-datagrid.aspx

----------

